# Cloud Swirl



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 15, 2009)

These cloud swirls appear in the clouds from time to time. We were coming home from worship yesterday and I had my camera on hand. The clouds were really gorgeous all around in SE Wisconsin. I love taking cloud photos and often do cloud studies/compositions. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 15, 2009)

This picture is from last summer...
I thought it was cool


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 15, 2009)

Hadassah said:


> This picture is from last summer...
> I thought it was cool



Cool...we can make this a cool cloud thread.  One time I got a cloud photo that formed the letter E lol


----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2009)

I used to have a picture of a cloud that looked like the Virgin Mary, but I sold it on e-bay.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is another one of my swirled cloud photos... that is Holy Hill Church here is Wisconsin.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 15, 2009)

Great pic! I seem to always have my camera pointing to the sky too! I love clouds!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 15, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Here is another one of my swirled cloud photos... that is Holy Hill Church here is Wisconsin.



Beth, I couldn't see the first photo that you posted for some reason....but this one is absolutely striking! Add this one to my list of requested photo's please.....lol... Thanks!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 15, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one of my swirled cloud photos... that is Holy Hill Church here is Wisconsin.
> ...



It's up again. Must be my server. I uploaded to gallery here and then linked. thanks!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, that was lovely! Did you recently take that photo of the clouds? Add that one too.....lol....


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 15, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Oh, that was lovely! Did you recently take that photo of the clouds? Add that one too.....lol....



If you had read my post you would know!  xo


----------



## Idelette (Jun 15, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, that was lovely! Did you recently take that photo of the clouds? Add that one too.....lol....
> ...



LOL! I guess I just skimmed it quickly....


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------

